# cant be another daft question



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

I must be full of these silly questions,
when parking in the ferry, do you set the alarm on locking up, I am sure I read something about the sea movement setting them off,
so can you seasoned travellers (not Pikeys) let me know,
thanks Misty


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

On the Chunnel we never set the alarm :lol: 

tony

Serous answers to follow :wink:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

No need. There will be nobody down there to hear it or do anything about it anyway. Once the ferry is loaded the decks are sealed off and nobody has access to the vehicle decks. Just remember to take with you whatever you need for the crossing and leave the rest.

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

No need. There will be nobody down there to hear it or do anything about it anyway. Once the ferry is loaded the decks are sealed off and nobody has access to the vehicle decks. Just remember to take with you whatever you need for the crossing and leave the rest.

JohnW


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

NO

there is usually an announcement before departure reminding drivers NOT to set the alarm, if it is a longish sailing and the alarm was going off continuously then you could find the vehicle battery is too flat to start the vehicle....

No-one is allowed on the car deck after they have left the port unless they are accompanied by a crew member (I have been down there a couple of times over the last few years for things needed like medication...).

So the answer is a clear, unequivocal NO.

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> So the answer is a clear, unequivocal NO.


errm - no it's not

our alarm sets with the central locking. we've not had an issue so far with doing this even with a 4hr crossing.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you use the key rather than the remote control you may find that the doors lock but the alarm is not initiated - that's what we have.

We do 12 hour and sometimes 27 hour crossings and I am not convinced that the motion of the Bay of Biscay would not trigger the motion sensor since moving around the vehicle does....

The answer is still a clear NO - even if you can't not turn it on, you are still requested by the ship's crew not to activate it.....

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> If you use the key rather than the remote control you may find that the doors lock but the alarm is not initiated - that's what we have.


nope - the alarm sets with the remote door locking. if I open the habitation or garage door without unlocking via the remote, the alarm will trigger.

and to be honest, I cannot recall ever hearing an instruction NOT to set the vehicle alarm but then I've never done a crossing longer than 4hrs (Newhaven - Dieppe). I will listen next time we do this crossing (1st Oct)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh well, if you cannot, you cannot...

we hear it every time we use Portsmouth - St Malo or Caen or Plymouth - Roscoff or Plymouth/Portsmouth - Santander /Bilbao or vice versa....

it may be just a Brittany ferries thing, but I thought it was widespread....

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

don't get me wrong - I can lock the doors without setting the alarm if I use the door key, but it's easy to use the key fob and just do both doors and alarm at the same time.

EDIT: I misread your post where you mentioned this so I've been talking at cross purposes and misunderstanding you!! :lol: 

maybe it is a BF thing - never used their crossings as I'm not a fan of long ferry journeys partly due to minimising the chance of getting seasick, and partly that I'd rather drive than sit on a ferry to get somewhere.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

fatbudda
Have you tried locking the doors just using the key rather than the remote, which is possibly arming the alarm at the same time.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Misty, there no daft questions.

cabby


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

ok guys,
got it lock with the key fob which doesn't set the alarm,
ours is a cobra thingy, which we normally lock with that fob and to be honest I don't carry the key around with me I just hide it as they cant start the van without the cobra fob, but don't tell any one that 8) 8) 
misty


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Clause 12 (v) of P&O's Terms & Conditions here states:

"Lock your car and leave in gear with the handbrake on. All car alarms must be switched off and disabled when parked on the vehicle deck."

I suspect that other ferry operators have similar T's & C's.


----------

